# Q show on TV



## fatback joe (Oct 6, 2007)

2:30 pm EST today on the Food Network.  The Glutton for Punishmnet show is on a KCBS competition according to the preview guide.


----------



## jack (Oct 6, 2007)

thank you sir, dvr is set.


----------



## richtee (Oct 6, 2007)

Wooo must see Q-view! Those uppity KCBS folk.. Hmmm been meaning to go DL their rules and regs, just for a grin <And possible future reference>.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 6, 2007)

love his pig pit. lol big white smoke.....& 360f ?


----------



## richtee (Oct 6, 2007)

Heh... Treated 'em like gods he did.... LOL

Oh...and STILL got 59?   Sheesh


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 6, 2007)

Hmmm... the show yer sayin' ain't what they're playin'! They seem to be building... cakes?


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 6, 2007)

Dang missed it!


----------



## richtee (Oct 6, 2007)

Bout time ya widened yer horizons, there Hawg..LOL!

"Gee that's a pretty pink frosting!"


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 6, 2007)

I prefer magenta thank you... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I let the better half do the baking, she's awesome at it. She had a baking catering biz years ago, and knows all the trick of the trade...


----------



## richtee (Oct 6, 2007)

Sigh. I'm jealous. Mine can durn near burn water. Ah well... not why I got married.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 6, 2007)

Richtee;97091 said:
			
		

> Sigh. I'm jealous. Mine can durn near burn water. Ah well... not why I got married.[/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 6, 2007)

Hmmmm.......I wonder if it is different regionally or something.  I sat down and watched the show.....


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 6, 2007)

it was from 1:30 to 2:00- just the kcbs royal in k.c.- no biggie he can't work a lang... but thats just tv.


----------

